# my 3 axis skull project



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

My 3 axis skull is based on HolloweenBob's design. I got the parts from RockBottomCemetary (which appears to be out of service) I am using a Lindburg Skull since it is lighter than a bucky. I am using VSA to control the movements.


















































Eventually I will have talking skulls singing the chorus to a number of pieces.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome Job!! I am hoping to acquire a kit from "Graveyard Skulls" as soon as they have them avail...I would really like to find a way to run the skull off of the controller card alone, without being chained to a pc...do you know if this is possible?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your skull sounds like he's had one too many

Really nice movement.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

undead41 said:


> I would really like to find a way to run the skull off of the controller card alone, without being chained to a pc...do you know if this is possible?


It is. You can use the RAPU unit offered at Brookshire Software here:

http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/rapu3_overview.htm


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Check out the Prop-2 or the Prop-SX from EFX-TEK if your program isn't too long.


----------

